# Very very sad day in fish world



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Today when I woke up, I went to the store to get some sprite and something to eat. Well when I got back, I saw that Baby Girl was upside down underneath the filter intake. I banged on the glass as it usually gets her moving, when that didn't work, I stuck my hand in and proceeded to touch her, again she didn't move. She wasn't breathing at all. Baby Girl is gone. I am very heartbroken right now. RIP Baby Girl.


----------

